# Leroy in a Bedlington Trim



## Pudel-Fan (Nov 1, 2011)

He looks cute if a little uncertain which breed he wants to be, LOL. This is really interesting, I hope you keep posting progress reports. I've always been impressed with the work of groomers in competitions but I had no idea that so much prep time had to be put in although it's clear you can't just take a grown out poodle coat into a competition and groom it into the great finished products I see in the photos.

Now you are in some what the same place as confirmation show poodles, worrying about keeping his coat in condition. How long do they give you in the ring at a grooming competition from start to finish to do your dog? Does the time include bathing and brush out, or is that done before the timer starts?

Well as nice as you have him looking already, I'm sure by this fall he will be perfect and you will do really well in your competition.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been growing him out since Nov/Dec of last year. Couldn't decide on a clip, it was between German or Bedlington. Chose the latter cause it's less hair for me. I will have to keep tweaking him and keep him trimmed up cause his hair is still going through a change and mats in the blink of an eye. It's nice to compete with your own dog cause you have the luxury to tweak and grow hair. There are many competitors who borrow dogs and they get the dogs on the day of the competition, so sometimes you never know what you can get.

The grooming time for your dog depends on the size. I think it also depends on the show. Standards get 2 hours and 30 minutes, while smaller dogs get 2 hours. Some get 1 hour and 15 minutes (terriers, more time allotted for handstrip). The dog is bathed and brushed before the competition. You want to make sure the dog is brushed out REALLY well, cause they will not place you if you have one tiny mat. The competition requires at least 6 weeks of growth, so I'll be tweaking till I get it just right and let it grow out.

I've never done a Bedlington trim so I was concentrating setting the pattern. My husband popped his head in and said "Don't you only get 2 hours for this?" and then I snipped a large hole into the coat. Thank goodness I have time to make mistakes lol!


----------



## MamaTiff (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice! Good luck and can't wait to see the cut progress. You are so brave to compete. Not sure I could ever do it.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Tokipoke,
That is fantastic!

I may groom my spoo as a Bedlington someday. You did a great job.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Wow how did I miss this?! Any updated pics?


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

What competition in september are you aiming for? Is it Hershey in Pa? This weekend is Colorado Groomfest. I think that would be closer to Texas but I guess where in Texas one lives.

How is the clip coming along. Can't wait to see updated photos.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm aiming for Pet Pro Classic in Dallas in November. That is the closet competition to me.

I did have updated pics long ago but did not post them. I trimmed the pattern TOO short the second time. All i wanted to do was tweak it... I was so embarrassed by it! I don't know what I was thinking. So just trying to grow that out. I used snap-on-combs and went clipper happy and shaved off too much up on his sides to where he looks like he has a Mohawk down his back. I also clippered too much on the sides of his neck so he looks like he has a mullet. I thought the snap-on-combs would be easier but they weren't. I got the lengths on my combs mixed up (they were in the wrong placeholders) and I used a shorter blade when I thought I was using a longer one.

His hair looked awful but taking too much hair off in certain spots helped me to learn why certain places need the hair. Competing is new to me so this is a learning process!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Update on the hair*

I'm aiming for the Bedlington head now. Before (first pic), Leroy had a lightbulb fro topknot going on.

You can see in the body pics how I shaved off TOO much hair. I'm waiting for all that to grow in. It looks crappy in pictures, but doesn't look too bad in person. On the bright side, having less hair saves me the pain of brushing it. I am crazy for growing hair during COAT CHANGE!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I can see where you took too much off, but it's not really too bad. Leroy looks so handsome in his poodlington trim! He's slender enough that he really pulls it off well.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Leroy has the same happy expression that my ex-girlfriend's spoo had. He looks like such a great dog and looks so much like Brutus!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Omg, this is looking SO COOL! I can't wait to see his head filled in!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I dont know.. I think Leroy looks so cute in Tokipoke's sig pic. I would leave him with that "half Poodlington" look. :smile:


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Came across this pic on my internet travels, and thought I'd share. Yep, its a spoo and not a Bedlington..


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

He's _shaping up_ nicely! :biggrin:

Seriously, how awesome is that? I'm impressed.

--Q


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Yup that is Amy scissoring the "Poodlington" & she is awesome and a good expert on the "Poodlington".

If you need help go look up Amy & ask questions she is really cool.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Another groom*

I groomed Leroy today. Here's the Before and After.

I can't quite put my finger on why I don't like how the After photo looks. Maybe his neck is too thick? I accidentally took too much hair off on the tuck-up, so that looks pinched. I will need to blend the bottom of the sides more. He has the strangest hair there. It's so straight and wispy. He looks like he has furnishings like a schnauzer haha.

I thought I got 2.5 hours for the groom.... but I only get 2 hours!! Need to work on my time better.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Dude the tassles on his ears and that rat tail are so perfect and adorable. The thing that kept grabbing my eye was the spot above his withers, I almost feel like there should be more of a swoop there? It seems more like a valley?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Dude the tassles on his ears and that rat tail are so perfect and adorable. The thing that kept grabbing my eye was the spot above his withers, I almost feel like there should be more of a swoop there? It seems more like a valley?


His roach is off. And the spot above his withers. Yeah I need to take off more hair (blend) above the shoulders and place the highest point of the roach right above his tuck-up. I believe I need to trim about 0.5-1 inches around the roach. I don't know why I'm so scared to cut off the hair!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

He looks really good!! Yeah your roach is a tad off, I think it needs to come forward. I'm no expert on this trim though.  his coat is coming in nicely for it though! I mean lengthwise, I know it's being a pain right now.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Updated Trim*

Just trimmed some of the roach and the bottom of the sides. I think it looks better, however I think I need to blend a little bit more around the withers.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, the roach is further forward now, but it almost seems too flat? And the underline is supposed to match the topline. I think if you blended the withers more it would, KWIM ?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's a better shot of the side of the neck. I think it may be too thick.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

mom24doggies said:


> Well, the roach is further forward now, but it almost seems too flat? And the underline is supposed to match the topline. I think if you blended the withers more it would, KWIM ?


I think if I trimmed the underline a tad more (near the tuck up) and trimmed the neck shorter, it would look better. A work in progress!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Im not a groomer and havent looked up the details on how youre supposed to cut a Bedlington, but I do know that in the last pic, the neck area looks like a lamb at the state fair (lol) so I guess that means you did good!

I also seen some Poodlingtons where the back leg looked too big and "athletic" to be a Bedlington. Leroy's back leg looks much more convincing.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

MUCH better!


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Much better. He is coming in really well & you are correcting as he grows coat. You will soon be ready for the Comp. ring & become am expert on the Poodlington clip.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Holy... he looks almost exactly like a Bedlington terrier.. I'm positive you could fool someone into thinking he is. If I were you, I'd go on a Bedlington terrier forum and post pictures of your "cute Bedlington" and see if they realize or not, haha!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Third tweak!*

Thank you SO much for all of your kind words and encouragement.

I am freaking out because I don't do well under timed pressure. His hair is driving me nuts and I keep wanting to snip here and there. 

Here's the THIRD time tweaking this trim that I did at 2AM last night. It is hard for me to stop obsessing about this trim.

Not sure if you can tell much of a difference, but I made the rump, neck, and top of the front legs (around elbow and top of the front legs) tighter. I still need to move the roach a tad further. I have a bad habit of being afraid to cut a lot of hair off.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Update again*

My issue with the previous grooms was that I was leaving too much hair. The Bedlington trim is REALLy short! I am scared of trimming too much hair, but now that I've done it - I LOVE the short hair! Especially on the legs. I will grow them out a little more, but there is hardly any dematting on the legs!! Those are the trouble spots. I went from 100% dematting to 5% dematting. So happy!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

He looks great. Does he like it?


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> He looks great. Does he like it?


I would say he has no problems with any haircut I give him. He doesn't obsessively scratch the closely shaved spots (especially ears) like some dogs do.

If he could talk, the one thing I imagine him complaining about is "I can't see with all this hair in front of my eyes!" He can't find his toys, or even see me when he trots over to me. He smashes right into me. Once he went wild with a toy in the living room, got too close to my husband and hit his head on my husband's laptop lol. Just a couple of more months and I will cut away all that hair in his eyes. Occasionally I will tie it so he can see.


----------



## LoveMyDogs (Jun 13, 2012)

Leroy is beautiful!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Ohmigoodness. This is looking SO GOOD! I can't WAIT to see it with the completed crest!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Houston Dog Show*

Leroy caused a stir at the dog show! I was not expecting such a response. People were confused on what he was. Most people did not think he was a poodle because of his size. He is a big boy. I was watching the standards being shown and thought "Hey, when are they showing the standards?" and heard someone say that the dogs I was looking at WERE standards. I guess I am so used to Leroy's size; he makes the show standards look tiny.

Leroy hung out with some real Bedlingtons today (sorry, pics are blurry cause they wanted to play and kept moving around), I groomed him a little at the show (need to trim the neck and blend a little more from the neck into withers), and you can see a pic of a VERY beautiful Bedlington Terrier!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

What did the Bedlington owners say? Did you get some smiles? Confused looks?


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My, he looks so soft and fluffy. I think his ears are adorable. I wonder what he thinks about being a hairstyle model?  Probably doesn't care one bit! You sure have fun with the boy.  You are a really talented groomer, wow! And, yes, he is a big boy! Probably twice the size of Bonnie.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I can testify to how much of a sensation Leroy was. In just the short time that I was with him, people were constantly asking to take his picture and asking what kind of dog he is. One of my Agility friends honestly thought he was a really, *really* big Bedlington Terrier. After tokipoke left, she was telling me how she'd never seen one so big. Haha! I had to break it to her that he was a Standard Poodle.

It was surprising (but shouldn't be to us!) how many people in this day and age really don't realize that poodles can be trimmed in any way one desires.

Leroy is such a sweetheart. He is a big, big, sweet, sweet boy. I *loved* meeting him. A show-stopper!

--Q


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Oh wow, how many inches tall is he? I'm also curious to the reaction the bedlington terrier owner/handlers had!


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

I hope tokipoke doesn't mine me answering: She told me he was about 27" tall (measured at the shoulder, as usual), and that sounds about right!

--Q


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

He's only a couple of inches taller than the show standards, but I don't know why his height sticks out! Yes, he's 27" tall. I've never "officially" measured him though. He's really lean and leggy so he looks like a horse.

Thank you Quossum! Leroy appreciates the compliments! He was hamming it up BIG time. He's never met a person he didn't like! He can't get enough of the petting and attention. At one point, I had two little kids playing with his ears. He tried to play with a Golden Retriever that was about to go in the ring and I didn't want to mess up the Golden's hair! The show dogs are so pretty brushed out. Handlers were giving Leroy treats and lots of loving. I felt embarrassed at times about his antics but the show people LOVED his personality! They couldn't get enough of him. The Bedlington owners and handlers were tickled and got a kick out of Leroy's haircut. We sat ringside and they were pointing and smiling at him as they were walking their dogs. One lady who owned and showed Bedlingtons told me that at one show, a judge was annoyed that so many people were showing Bedlingtons on the "bigger" side, and the judge gathered everyone after the show and told them "You better not bring those big*ss dogs in here again!" and said how she wished the same judge could see Leroy. She said "I think she'd have a heart attack!"

Outwest, Leroy loves being a hairstyle model! We stopped by the Isle of Dogs booth and the guy was saying how we needed our own booth to showcase his hair haha. The Espree booth took a video interview of me and Leroy. So if we end up on the internet somewhere that is why!

Several people who were on their cellphones (on "important" calls no less), told the person on the other line "hold on! I have to look at this dog!" I was amazed by the response I got from everyone, and the wonderful compliments about his grooming :biggrin: Even if I don't win the grooming competition, it was worth it just to see his haircut bring a smile to people's faces, and also for me to talk "poodle" with everyone.


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Went to the dog show one last time*

This time we all went: me, husband, Louis, Leroy

I bought a poodle shirt to be funny, and was surprised my husband wanted to wear it! lol No one noticed his shirt though! They were too busy looking at Leroy. Today's comments about his haircut were funnier than last time!

- one lady thought Leroy was the mama dog to the Bedlingtons in the show ring. We were sitting ringside, and she couldn't believe he was a poodle! "You mean he's not the parents to those Bedlingtons over there??"

- one person tried to figure out what kind of mix he was. She guessed Great Dane x Bedlington

- two people just could not fathom Leroy's haircut. Once we established he was a poodle, they kept staring, and asked WHY we would want his hair cut like that. They were incredulous. Their question was weird, like asking someone WHY they named their child a certain name. Cause we like it? Then they asked what the groomer thought when we requested this haircut, like "I bet the groomer thought you were crazy!" I chimed in I was the groomer so yeah, the groomer approved haha. They just couldn't believe it.

- Many people confirmed that I shaved the ears like that, they don't grow like that

- one person proudly said "Oh, I see you have a Standard Bedlington there," we politely told the person he was a standard poodle, then they proceeded to correct us by saying "You mean Giant Poodle?"


----------



## Bunny (Jun 14, 2012)

Those comments are all too funny! I love Leroy's hair! I love that poodles are so versatile. I think most folks think all poodles are foo-foo fancy-schmancy dogs.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

He is beautiful. I love it!


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Heh.. I always call them Giant Poodles too. :smile:


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

It was such a pleasure seeing you again Saturday and getting to meet your hubby and Louis. Quite a handsome and outstanding family you have there!

Had to laugh out loud at the comment about Leroy being the mom of the Bedlingtons in the ring. I used to get that with my borzoi and my Italian greyhound. 

--Q


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Well it sounds like you had a great time! I'd love to get Vegas in a kerry blue trim and see the reactions after that!

He is TALL! To give you an idea of Vienna's size.. she is 25 inches and 60lbs, on a bitch!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Lol, people crack me up! It's awesome that he was so well received though.  Sounds like both of you had loads of fun!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*Last groom*

Last groom till the competition! I can't believe there is only 6 weeks left :afraid: Now the hair maintenance will commence. I am not looking forward to it because his hair is so soft and mats when it gets past 2-3 inches. Another groomer suggested I try terrier shampoo on him, and it did help, but there's really not much you can do to get the correct texture unless I swap him out with a completely different poodle with a nice coat.

Here's his most recent groom pic, and some pics of him for fun. I can't wait to give him a new haircut so I can see his eyes  He has come a long way since the first picture where I was growing out his hair. Seeing the early pictures make me excited for the competition.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You're so good at this! <3

I vote you put Louis in a kerry blue clip!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> You're so good at this! <3
> 
> I vote you put Louis in a kerry blue clip!


Thanks! I have a few tweaks to improve but I will have to do that in the ring. One of the big things I see is I leave too much on top of the head. I'm so scared to trim it!

Do you mean to put Leroy in a Kerry blue clip? After the comp, I'm going to have fun with Leroy's hair and do the Asian styles, might as well take advantage of the hair on top of his muzzle, and then I was going to do an Airedale trim on him. I love the Kerry blue, but it is too much hair on the body. I want something short and easy to maintain.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

No no, I meant your little dude! He probably won't have the volume, but it'll still be cute! I just want to see that clip more


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> No no, I meant your little dude! He probably won't have the volume, but it'll still be cute! I just want to see that clip more


I have seen a Havanese groomed as a Kerry Blue at Atlanta Pet Fair. It was really cute! I want to groom Louis like a Dandie Dinmont. He has the volume on his head to pull off the topknot look, and I could always put a texture spray on his hair. He has the body to pull it off. It's funny I have two non-terriers I keep trying to groom like terriers lol. For Leroy, wouldn't it be funny if I dyed him to look like an Airedale??

I'm trying to grow out Louis's hair for a full year. I shaved him naked in May, I have more months to go. I may keep growing him out even after I reach the 1 year mark. I'm testing myself to see if I can grow out his drop coat into a full coat.

I really wanted family photos of my animals when my poodle looks like a poodle and when my Havanese is in full coat. I'm not sure if I will ever get that picture!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

*What a good way to close this thread *

I survived my first competition. We placed third! I am happy that we even placed. I felt like I did not do as well as I expected to do, but I have learned so much along the way. I will do better at my next competition 

I don't have any win photos (actually kind of scared to see them... there's too many spots I thought needed improvement), but here's Leroy chilling at the hotel after the comp.

mom24doggies placed first with her Lhasa! He looked superb!


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

Congratulations! Leroy looks really cool, I got chills seeing those 'after' photos. I wish I had half the skills you do, I'm working on it, slooooooowly, lol. I think that the best part of any goal is the little milestones you reach along the way. Good luck tokipoke! Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## southern.poodle (Oct 2, 2012)

very cool clip


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Awww he looks so sweet... like a little lamb. He is such a beautiful baby.


----------



## 3dogs (Nov 3, 2010)

Big congrats!! that is fantastic news. It is nerve wracking but so awesome as well. Keep up the great work. Did you hang out with Mom24doggies. Congrats to her as well. Can't wait to see win photos from both of you. Leroy looks so nice & chilled out on the bed.

You did ask for a critique from the judge afterwards. My first few times I never asked & it was a big mistake on my part. Now I always get a critique good or bad & work from there.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Congrats!!! 

Was the competition at "Fun in the Sun"?


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Last groom till the competition! I can't believe there is only 6 weeks left :afraid: Now the hair maintenance will commence. I am not looking forward to it because his hair is so soft and mats when it gets past 2-3 inches. Another groomer suggested I try terrier shampoo on him, and it did help, but there's really not much you can do to get the correct texture unless I swap him out with a completely different poodle with a nice coat.
> 
> Here's his most recent groom pic, and some pics of him for fun. I can't wait to give him a new haircut so I can see his eyes  He has come a long way since the first picture where I was growing out his hair. Seeing the early pictures make me excited for the competition.


Hi Tokipoke, I saw you on Sunday LOL, I didn't know you were at the competition until I saw a post with 24dogsmom LOL. I spoke to the gentleman who was holding leroy, I asked him did you say thats a Spoo LOL. you had me fooled. He was so friendly and he is very tall, I laughed when you tried to put him on the grooming table for your award. I was the short black lady with an afro puff standing near the bar area. Congrats


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

itzfoxfire58 said:


> Hi Tokipoke, I saw you on Sunday LOL, I didn't know you were at the competition until I saw a post with 24dogsmom LOL. I spoke to the gentleman who was holding leroy, I asked him did you say thats a Spoo LOL. you had me fooled. He was so friendly and he is very tall, I laughed when you tried to put him on the grooming table for your award. I was the short black lady with an afro puff standing near the bar area. Congrats


Thanks! Leroy is almost too friendly. He literally throws himself at people. Some people like it, some get scared, and some get hurt cause he will step on their foot or punch their hand or arm. I'm glad you made it to the show!

Here's a pic of Leroy at the show.


----------



## itzfoxfire58 (Jun 18, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Thanks! Leroy is almost too friendly. He literally throws himself at people. Some people like it, some get scared, and some get hurt cause he will step on their foot or punch their hand or arm. I'm glad you made it to the show!
> 
> Here's a pic of Leroy at the show.


I love that cut, my groomer name is Tasha and she had her poodle dyed and cut to look like a rooster. I saw him at the grooming shop today and I was playing with him, Fallen didn't like it, but he got over it. He is my first spoo ever and I love him so much.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

I know I'm so far behind, but I've just rediscovered the board and could use some Bedlington tips. I'll be reintroducing myself soon, since it's been so long. PetGroomingForums dont have the Poodlington tips I need. Can you PM me? I need blade lengths!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You were at superzoo, funkypuppy?! I was totally there! I had no idea you were going to be there!


----------

